# I don't feel much comfortable with my therapist but...



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm there for about 5 months, 3 sessions a week. (psychoanalysis)
In one hand, I like her because she is confident and it seems like she is really honest and not afraid to hurt or say something too strong. Let's say, I like her "straigh to the matter" and honest style and a lot of things she says makes all sense.

But everytime I go there, I feel nervous, even during sessions. I'm always seeking her aproval in everything I say, she lets me talk untill I go silent for a long time, and then she talks.
She does not try to break the silence just for the sake of it, I mean, when she has something to say it seems like she really means it. But... it gets me nervous and uncomfortable. I feel like I'm an obligation to her or something.

Sometimes she says "You fear other people judging you, and you probably fear me judging you too."
My answer is just "Yes..."
But I feel like I can't talk more than that. For me it feels like her presence is a bit overwhelming, perhaps due her strong presence, confidence and silence.

I'd really like to keep going with her, mostly because I do have issues trusting woman, so I think I should have one as a therapist. :/

I don't know.. this makes sense for you?


----------

